# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  میخوام برم پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم هم زمان هم کنکور 94 شرکت کنم

## tajgardoon

سلام دوستان گرامی من ترم 3 نرم افزار هستم دانشگاه آزاد میخونم اما الان میخوام برم پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم هم زمان هم کنکور 94 شرکت کنم
میخواستم بدونم به نظر شما میرسم بخونم؟
دوم اینکه من یه مشکلی دارم دانشگاهم تو شهرم نیست و 1ساعت فاصله داره و هر روز از صبح 8 کلاس دارم تا 6 عصر تا برگردم میشه 9 شب چکار کنم برای خوندن؟؟؟ (هم برای کنکور+هم برای پیش دانشگاهی+ هم درس خودم)
میشه یکی یه راهکار بدهم بده ؟؟

من چطوری میتونم موفق بشم تازه بگم من روزی بالای 8 ساعت میتونم بخونم مشکلی با خوندن ندارم اما چطوری برنامه ریزی کنم؟

ممنون میشم جواب بدید...

----------


## the END

> سلام دوستان گرامی من ترم 3 نرم افزار هستم دانشگاه آزاد میخونم اما الان میخوام برم پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم هم زمان هم کنکور 94 شرکت کنم
> میخواستم بدونم به نظر شما میرسم بخونم؟
> دوم اینکه من یه مشکلی دارم دانشگاهم تو شهرم نیست و 1ساعت فاصله داره و هر روز از صبح 8 کلاس دارم تا 6 عصر تا برگردم میشه 9 شب چکار کنم برای خوندن؟؟؟ (هم برای کنکور+هم برای پیش دانشگاهی+ هم درس خودم)
> میشه یکی یه راهکار بدهم بده ؟؟
> 
> من چطوری میتونم موفق بشم تازه بگم من روزی بالای 8 ساعت میتونم بخونم مشکلی با خوندن ندارم اما چطوری برنامه ریزی کنم؟
> 
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید...


فکر کنم امکانش باشه ولی کار سختیه

----------


## tajgardoon

ینی چی کار سختیه؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح؟ ینی بهم گیر میدن اگه قبول شدم و نمیذارن درس بخونم؟؟؟؟ ینی این کار امکان پذیر نیست؟؟؟؟:yahoo (19):

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام دوستان گرامی من ترم 3 نرم افزار هستم دانشگاه آزاد میخونم اما الان میخوام برم پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم هم زمان هم کنکور 94 شرکت کنم
> میخواستم بدونم به نظر شما میرسم بخونم؟
> دوم اینکه من یه مشکلی دارم دانشگاهم تو شهرم نیست و 1ساعت فاصله داره و هر روز از صبح 8 کلاس دارم تا 6 عصر تا برگردم میشه 9 شب چکار کنم برای خوندن؟؟؟ (هم برای کنکور+هم برای پیش دانشگاهی+ هم درس خودم)
> میشه یکی یه راهکار بدهم بده ؟؟
> 
> 
> من چطوری میتونم موفق بشم تازه بگم من روزی بالای 8 ساعت میتونم بخونم مشکلی با خوندن ندارم اما چطوری برنامه ریزی کنم؟
> 
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید...


دوست عزیز مگه مدرک پیش نداری؟ فنی و حرفه ای بودی؟ الان دقیقاً در چه مقطعی هستی؟

----------


## Farhad.7

یه چیز یواشکی بگم بت : ببین اگه وقتت پره و نمیرسی کلا درس بخونی حالا چه واسه سراسری کنکورش و چه خود دانشگاه !!

یه راه طلایی داری : اونم استفاده از وقت های مرده هسش : مثل زمانی که تو اتوبوسی ، زمانی که تو صف سلف هستی مثلا و ...

باید اینجوری بخونی پیش بری !!! با این وضعیت !!!

----------


## tajgardoon

آقای {{جان والجان}} من الان 2 ترم دیگه کاردانی نرم افزار میگیرم+ بعد 2سال پشت کنکوری رفتم خدمت+ بدون کنکور رفتم دانشگاه+ تو دانشگاه پیش خوردم و پاس کردم 3 تا کتاب رو..... الان کاردانی هستم که 2 ترم دیگه تمامه ینی تابستون 94

نه من فنی حرفه ای نبودم من ریاضی فیزیک دارم دیپلم سال89

----------


## Janvaljan

> آقای {{جان والجان}} من الان 2 ترم دیگه کاردانی نرم افزار میگیرم+ بعد 2سال پشت کنکوری رفتم خدمت+ بدون کنکور رفتم دانشگاه+ تو دانشگاه پیش خوردم و پاس کردم 3 تا کتاب رو..... الان کاردانی هستم که 2 ترم دیگه تمامه ینی تابستون 94
> 
> نه من فنی حرفه ای نبودم من ریاضی فیزیک دارم دیپلم سال89


*
اگر میتونی تا اخر شهریور 94 مدرک کاردانیتو بگیری....حله دیگه اصلاً مدرک پیش دانشگاهی لازم نیست .....فقط باید تا اخر شهریور   94 ( یعنی حدود 11 ماه دیگه ) هیچ واحدی برات نمونه و کاردانیو فارغ التحصیل شی.*

----------


## tajgardoon

خوب بعدش میتونم تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ چه رشته هایی میتونم برم؟؟؟ همینو باید ادامه بدم؟؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> خوب بعدش میتونم تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ چه رشته هایی میتونم برم؟؟؟ همینو باید ادامه بدم؟؟


*
شما همین امسال میتونی کنکور سراسری  94 شرکت کنی.....هر رشته ای که خواستی تجربی ریاضی انسانی  هیچ مشکلی نداره فقط بازم میگم تا اخر شهریور 94 باید کاردانیو فارغ التحصیل شی ، هیچی نمونه ازش. 
*

----------


## tajgardoon

جدی خیلی خوبه که نمیخواد پیش بگیرم ایول دمت گرم که جواب کامل دادی ممنونم........     من کلا" 35 واحد دیگه دارم این ترم 24 تاشو گرفتم بقیشم برج بهمن میگیرم تمامه..... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Janvaljan

پس شروع کن برای خوندن کنکور یا علی.

----------


## tajgardoon

مرسی یاعلی.... انشالا تو همین انجمن کارنامه رو میذارم و موفقیتمو نشون میدم... :Yahoo (8):

----------

